# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Any tips on visualization meditation and focus?

## EarthToKepler

I've been doing meditation for 3-4 weeks (visualisation meditation) and I think I'm stuck after a week and a half I could visualize but its not exactly realistic  or vivid😣 i meditate everyday for half an hour.

I have read that people forget about their phyically bodies when visuaalizating or meditating in general.

I've never day dreamed either I find it impossible to get carryed away into the depth of my own mind any tips?

One more thing my focus is getting worse any tips?

Very thanks  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

Maybe try repeating a mantra? If you repeat "I'm at the beach" with your eyes closed you naturally start thinking about and visualizing things beach related. Don't worry about if it's realistic or vivid. You just want to mentally put yourself in a different place.

----------

